

Ask HN: Where can I find test data? - mattculbreth

Hello Friends,<p>I'm doing some work comparing various data storage engines.  I'd love to get a large dataset or two to use for the comparison.  What do folks here use for large amounts of test data?  The domain doesn't matter so much.<p>I've previously looked at the US Census data and that qualifies for the "large" part, but it's a little unstructured.  It'd be cool to get some CSV files that are easily loaded into a variety of tools.
======
noodle
<http://aws.amazon.com/publicdatasets/>

~~~
mattculbreth
Yes, totally forgot about this. Thanks!

